# Should have arrived there by now.



## panjabigator

Greetings all,

I'm stuck on a phrase and I would appreciate some of your Catalan expertise.  I would like to say "I've sent you a post card and I think that it should have arrived by now."  How does the following sound: "t'he enviat un postal i penso que hauria d'haver-hi arribat ja."  Com us sembla?

Many thanks,
PG


----------



## Dixie!

Bon dia Panjabigator,

Jo diria: "T'he enviat una postal i penso que ja hauria d'haver arribat", o bé "T'he enviat una postal i penso que ja t'hauria d'haver arribat".

Salutacions!


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies Dixie. He pensat que hi feria servir el pronom "hi" però ara recordo que "arribar" no el ussa.


----------



## Demurral

Panja,

"arribar" sí que pot utilitzar el pronom "hi", però quan té algun sentit. M'explico, a la teva oració no hi ha d'anar el pronom perquè no substitueix res, sobra. No obstant això,...

-Porta'm les galetes de dalt de l'armari...
-ho sento, no puc, no HI arribo.

aquí si que té sentit el pronom.

usar; no ussar.

Auidó!
DeM.


----------



## Cecilio

Això del "t'hauria d'haver arribat" sona una mica complicat. Crec que pot quedar una miac més natural si diem: "et deu haver arribat".


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies per les respostes! M'heu ajudat molt.


----------



## Dixie!

Cecilio said:


> Això del "t'hauria d'haver arribat" sona una mica complicat. Crec que pot quedar una miac més natural si diem: "et deu haver arribat".



A mi no em sona gens complicat. A més, "et deu haver arribat", té un significat diferent.


----------



## betulina

Sí, jo penso el mateix que la Dixie, no em sona gens complicat, crec que, si més no per aquesta banda, ho diem molt sovint. 

"Et deu haver arribat" es diria si suposes que t'ha arribat, sense saber si en realitat ha arribat o no; en canvi, "t'hauria d'haver arribat" seria quan saps que no ha arribat però consideres que... _hauria d'haver arribat_, perdó, no em surt de cap més manera!


----------

